# Bicycle powered lathe?



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Somebody sent me this link. Pretty interesting. Now if I could only find somebody crazy enough to talk them into pedaling while I turn a bowl ! 
.
http://blog.sketchup.com/sketchupdate/pedal-powered-lathe-sketchup?mkt_tok=3RkMMJWWfF9wsRons6jIZKXonjHpfsX86e4tW6C%2FlMI%2F0ER3fOvrPUfGjI4ATcRhI%2BSLDwEYGJlv6SgFTLTAMaNv0LgOXxA%3D

.
.


----------



## SenecaWoodArt (Dec 19, 2013)

Joe,
I could see this happening in India. I spent some time in country there and I saw some things they did that would certainly rival this. BTW, I am not gonna pedal while you turn.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

HaHa. That was my first thought too Bob. "I sure as hell aint gonna pedal that thing!"


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Pretty neat, Joe. The key to getting a human to power the machine is to get someone who is training for a long bicycle ride and convince them that this machine is just a training bicycle. Not sure how you'll explain the bowl turning, though.


----------



## Ajs73 (Mar 31, 2014)

The one I saw Roy
Underhill pedaling looked
practical, but this, idk


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They could use those in the yuppie gyms. No use wasting all that energy they expend in there doing nothing ;-)


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

If your wife ever says quit goofing off in the shop and go do some exercise, you would be all set. Lol.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Joe, I think you're going to love this





View on YouTube


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd rather pedal the bike all day. Wow!


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Professor, you need to find a Gilligan


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I always wonder when we need toes for? Now I know ;-)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm a little more partial to Don Weber's bicycle lathe
Surprisingly I haven't heard of anyone building one. If I were going to make a foot powered lathe it'd definitely be Weber's over a spring pole or treadle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> I m a little more partial to Don Weber s bicycle lathe
> Surprisingly I haven t heard of anyone building one. If I were going to make a foot powered lathe it d definitely be Weber s over a spring pole or treadle.
> 
> 
> ...


How does that work? A bicycle sprocket with a ratchet keeping it going one way all the time?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Joe, chimpanzee's are pretty strong. If you made a friend of one and kept a lot of banana's on hand and gave him a good home in your shop it might serve as one answer. Who knows, you might find lots of other useful things for him to do in the shop as well. ;-|

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

In Roy's shop there is a Barnes pedal powered lathe I got to try out… it is a bit weird to "remember" to keep pedaling while you try to turn a bead… the inertia will keep you pedaling, but it was weird because you pedal "backwards" for the right spin.

he brought it to Marc Adams School when he taught a class on making a spring pole lathe.















He has a foot powered tablesaw as well The video is 2 1/2 minutes.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey that's pretty cool. Your grandkids can peddle while you make em somethin… lol


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I am thinking,
next time the wife asks for something to be make
A reply could be "Sure take a seat" 
I am also thinking it could also be a healh endangering/ silly reply

However it does remind me of my military days when we used pedal operated HF radios, it was great untill the operator keyed the transmitter!!


----------

